# Provo, UTAH, where do i get basic Screen Printing Supplies



## Tyraine (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey i am starting to look into printing, but i have no idea where to buy any of the equiptment locally. I would like to be able to ask questions before I buy my supplies, and want to find a shop with a good rapport. Is there anyone who knows where a store is anywhere in the Utah Valley or the Salt Lake Valley, Preferrably in the Utah Valley, that fits that description?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Have you tried Performance Screen? Contact Us | Performance Screen Supply Screen Printing Equipment

Probably closer to Salt Lake, but not too far from Provo. I am not really aware of another distributor in that area.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## Tyraine (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome thats perfect thanks for your help!


----------

